# Medir Corriente con Operacional (Amperímetro con AO)



## MakeWorld (Ago 25, 2014)

¡Hola! Hace unos meses he estado estudiando los amplificadores operacionales (AO), y realmente tengo unas ganas excesivas de armar un útil amperímetro con los mismos. 

Básicamente, lo que deseo es tomar corrientes que vayan desde [LATEX]1\mu A[/LATEX] hasta valores como [LATEX]100 mA[/LATEX]; convertirlos a tensión para luego pasarlo por el conversor ADC de un PIC, y monitorear la lectura desde mi pequeña laptop. Mi problema aparece cuando tengo que armar el amplificador de transconductancia para convertir la corriente a tensión:

Me he montado con la clásica configuración inversora del AO sin la resistencia de la pata inversora (que encontré en varios libros y es bastante popular en la web). Para mediciones de no más de [LATEX]10mA[/LATEX], este circuito funciona perfectamente increíble (usé el 741 para la simulación). Sin embargo presenta varios problemas para realizar "mediciones" de corrientes menores a los [LATEX]1mA[/LATEX], donde no me marca el valor de voltaje correcto (supongo por efecto de offset y corrientes de polarización, pero realmente no lo sé), y deja de "funcionar como transresistencia" para corrientes mayores a [LATEX]10mA[/LATEX] (aquí ya no tengo idea de por qué).

Es decir, en concreto, no puedo medir bajas corrientes ni altas corrientes. Pregunto si alguien tiene una muy buena explicación sobre el tema, y agradecería una recomendación de posibles soluciones (cambiar de AO, otro circuito, otro dispositivo, etc.) dado que esto ya me está dando dolores de cabeza 

¡Les agradezco de antemano! 

PD: Las mediciones son todas de corriente DC. Por ahora no quiero lidiar con problemas extras en AC.
PD2: ¿Me sirve aplicar aquí un amplificador de instrumentación? Y si fuera así... ¿Cómo lo aplicaría? Por que realmente no se me ocurre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

Lo de menos de 1mA podria ser por la impedancia de entrada del lm741, asi que probá un operacional con entrada fet mas alta (tl082 por ejemplo) 

Lo estás alimentando con fuente partida ?


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola:

Pues como medidor de corriente, hace tiempo esuve estudiando unos, y a mi me gusta este circuito:

Es un circuito echo con un operacional de precision "zero-drift" donde el offset dice ser de 10uV, asi que, creo que bien aplicado puede dar una precision excelente. La configuracion se asemeja a la de instrumentacion; es porque esta diseñado para rechazar la impedancia del cable. La corriente medida depende de la resistencia shunt que se use, y la configuracion de las resistencias que determinan la ganancia.

El REF3130 es para darle mas precision al AD pero no es necesario si se tiene una referencia de 5V lo suficientemente precisa.

Desde mi punto de vista lo bueno de esto es la capacidad de aplicarlo con una alimentacion de 5V (o inclusio menos) en conjunto con algun microcontrolador, con una excelente prcision.

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/opa333.pdf
______________________________________________________

Si entiendes ingles quiza esto tambien te sirva para entender las aplicaciones para medir corriente: http://www.ti.com/lit/ml/slyb194a/slyb194a.pdf

Ya que, segun esto, es importante entender los conceptos de: "common mode rage", "offset voltage" y "CMRR (Common mode rejection ratio)" todos estos tambien son propiedades de los amplificadores operacionales.


----------



## MakeWorld (Ago 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo estás alimentando con fuente partida ?


Efectivamente, lo estoy alimentando con fuente partida [LATEX]+12V/-12V[/LATEX]. ¿Por qué la pregunta? ¿Existe alguna limitación al usar/no usar fuente partida? 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo de menos de 1mA podria ser por la impedancia de entrada del lm741, asi que probá un operacional con entrada fet mas alta (tl082 por ejemplo)


Mismo circuito, cambiando el AO con el TL082:




Y de repente... ¡PUF! ¡Funciona para corrientes menores a [LATEX]1mA[/LATEX] con el TL082! incluso me llega tranquilamente a convertir correctamente los [LATEX]0.1uA[/LATEX] a [LATEX]10V[/LATEX] sin problemas. De verdad que te pasaste, nunca se me habría ocurrido cambiarlo por un AO de entrada FET. 




..Y entonces aquí aparece la curiosidad, porque hay algo que no estoy entendiendo. Si cambio el AO por uno con más impedancia de entrada, ¿Acaso la conversión de corriente no debería ser peor? Pienso, quizá esté equivocado, porque al tener mayor impedancia de entrada es "_más complicado_" que el AO tome la corriente de la fuente de corriente de entrada inversora de "_forma correcta_" (vamos, un simple divisor de corriente siempre demuestra que para altas impedancias la corriente que circula no es la de la fuente y tiene grandes márgenes de error).


¿Qué es lo que estoy "_pensando mal_" respecto al efecto de impedancia de entrada del AO?
¿Tiene algo que ver que el TL082 tenga corrientes de polarización del orden de [LATEX]pA[/LATEX]?
¿Realmente las corrientes de polarización son un problema en este caso, o yo me estoy enroscando demás?
Muchas gracias DOSMETROS por la ayuda. 

De todas maneras, aún no consigo medir corrientes mayores a [LATEX]10mA[/LATEX] (no puedo alcanzar los [LATEX]100mA[/LATEX]). Es como si el AO se _*atascara*_ a su máxima ganancia, y por más que calcule la resistencia de realimentación para que me de con [LATEX]100mA[/LATEX] una ganancia de [LATEX]-10V[/LATEX], queda atascado a la ganancia máxima (y para peor, positiva, [LATEX]+10.632V[/LATEX]). Dada esta situación, estuve simulando en MultiSim, y para el rango [LATEX]10mA-100mA[/LATEX] esta es la curva de transferencia:




Para la cuál empiezo a creer que se me _*atasca*_ a los [LATEX]25mA[/LATEX] por una limitación física del TL082. Cabe agregar aquí que la limitación [LATEX]25mA[/LATEX] la he "escuchado" por ahí, pero realmente no estoy seguro. ¿Existe algún otro circuito para elevar la máxima corriente de entrada en inversora sin que el AO haga cosas extrañas?

PD: eL1ct acabo de ver tu respuesta mientras terminaba de editar esta. Ahora la reviso!


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 26, 2014)

hola a todos.

acá dejo otro circuito capaz de "medir" corriente continua desde un resistor shunt.
este toma 50mV o 60mV (caída de tensión en el shunt con corriente nominal) y amplifica 0 a 10Vcc.
usa el amplificador de precisión OP07 (muy bajo offset, poco error).
los diodos D1 y D2 son opcionales para protejer el AO en caso de sobretensiones.

el secreto está en escoger el Rshunt adecuado dependiendo de la corriente a medir. hay unos que miden 10A, 20A... 100A, etc. la mayoría entrega 50mV o 60mv porque los usan en amperímetros analógicos.
ideal sería que la fuente +/-12V sea aislada.


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 26, 2014)

Ten en cuenta que en esa configuracion toda la corriete que mides pasa por el AO y estos tienen un limite de corriete de salida, probablemente el del TL082 este al rededor de 25mA. Prueba ayudandole al operacional con un transistor, se me ocurre algo asi:


----------



## MakeWorld (Ago 26, 2014)

eL1ct dijo:


> Hola:
> Pues como medidor de corriente, hace tiempo esuve estudiando unos, y a mi me gusta este circuito:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116477



Es bastante interesante y puede llegar a medir hasta [LATEX]10A[/LATEX] o más sin problemas, pero tiene un pequeño problema con la medición para bajas corrientes. El OPA333 tiene como como máximo [LATEX]10uV[/LATEX] de tensión de offset para [LATEX]Vs=+5V[/LATEX] (según datasheet hoja de datos OPA333). Si quisiera medir con un error de al menos 0.1% (mediciones bastantes precisas) entonces necesitaría que en la entrada como mínimo debe aparecer una tensión de al menos:

[LATEX]10uV \cdot \frac{100}{0.1} \cdot 5V = 50mV[/LATEX]​
La cuál es la que especifica el mismo fabricante para realizar mediciones con el circuito planteado arriba. Si quisiera medir una corriente de [LATEX]1uA[/LATEX], entonces para producir una caída de [LATEX]50mV[/LATEX] necesitaría una Rshunt de:

[LATEX]R_{shunt} = \frac{50 mV}{1uA} = 50 k \Omega[/LATEX]​
Pero sucede que el [LATEX]R_{shunt}[/LATEX] de [LATEX]50 k \Omega[/LATEX] es excesivamente grande como para que la [LATEX]R_{shunt}[/LATEX] sea considerada un "_cortocircuito_". Esto hace que no sea posible medir corrientes pequeñas con este circuito, además de ser más complejo de construir. Lo mismo sucede para el circuito de *metalmetropolis*.


metalmetropolis dijo:


> [...]
> acá dejo otro circuito capaz de "medir" corriente continua desde un resistor shunt.
> este toma 50mV o 60mV (caída de tensión en el shunt con corriente nominal) y amplifica 0 a 10Vcc.
> [...]
> ...



Si estoy equivocado en algún concepto o malogré algún cálculo, por favor no duden en corregirme 



eL1ct dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que en esa configuracion toda la corriete que mides pasa por el AO y estos tienen un limite de corriete de salida, probablemente el del TL082 este al rededor de 25mA. Prueba ayudandole al operacional con un transistor, se me ocurre algo asi:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116487



Te juro que en eso mismo estaba pensando, pero lo pensé de otra forma: cambiando el AO por el OPA512 (que hasta me puede hacer llegar a medir [LATEX]15A[/LATEX] con bastante facilidad, considerando por supuesto su correspondiente y correcta disipación). Sin embargo, la tensión de offset y corrientes de polarización me introducen un poco de error en la medición de la corriente para corrientes del orden de [LATEX]1A[/LATEX] y más, sin contar la desventaja de que este dispositivo sale u$s 35 dólares.

Así que decidí hacer tu circuito con el TIP2955 (para 15A de salida). Sí, sé que dije que quería medir hasta [LATEX]1A[/LATEX], pero me dió curiosidad su funcionamiento y quise sobre-dimensionar un poco las características. Básicamente hice este:




Como observarás, la medición es completamente correcta. Ahora es donde viene mi pregunta: 


¿Cómo es que el BJT sin polarizar, así nomás puesto en la salida permite aumentar la cantidad de corriente?
¿Por dónde se derivan los [LATEX]10A[/LATEX] que estoy metiendo en la entrada del AO?
Disculpa las preguntas si son un poco bobas, pero no hace mucho que llevo mojándome los pies con estos bichitos...


----------



## analogico (Ago 26, 2014)

este circuito funciona con fuente simple
use un lm324 y  con el zener no funciona






no se si es preciso pero para lo que estaba  haciendo era suficiente


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 27, 2014)

makeworld:

el circuito lee la caída de tensión en el resistor shunt que está en serie con la carga y por lo tanto necesitas adquirirlo en el caso de medir corriente continua mayor a 10A.
(referencia _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-520125529-shunt-resistencia-de-derivacion-75mv-50-amperes-_JM_)

si son corrientes o cargas menores, puedes usar arreglos de resistores (resistencias) de pequeño valor (0,1 a 1 Ohm) pero de mayor potencia  (3, 5 o 10Watts).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2014)

A veces se toma lectura en los dos extremos del mismísimo cable de alimentación , usandolo de shunt


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 27, 2014)

MakeWorld:

Pues lo de la precision... no soy muy bueno calculando; por eso simulo. He simulado con dos AO ideales, y luego a uno de ellos le he puesto un error de 10uV de offset:



Se supone que 48.73mv es 0A. Entonces tendremos que correjir esto. Segun entiendo que alejar el cero del rail negativo ayuda en la practica, aunque estos operacionales son rail to rail. (pues ayuda al operacional a que no se sature con el ruido para que asi tenga una respuesta mas rapida y precisa... esas cosas, creo).

Como se puede ver en la grafica el error se mantiene constante y es de unos 110uV. Si estas mididendo corrientes de 490mA (te da 4,9471V a la salida) el error de offset seria de: 110uV/(4.9471V-48.73mV)= 0.00225% y con corrientes de 75mA que nos da 798.5mV pues de: 110uV/(798.5mV-48.73mV)= 0.01467%.

Eso si, si estas midiendo 0A: 110uV/(48.73mV-48.73mV)= Infinito ;P

Todo esto sin tener en cuenta el error de las resistencias, ni el del conversor AD...
______________________________________________

1.- El operacional conrola el transistor, y lo polariza segun lo necesite.
2.-




______________________________________________

Analogico:
Supongo que el zener es para evitar que en el terminal Isens haya mas de 5V


----------



## sergiot (Ago 27, 2014)

Lo único que puedo aportar en base a verlo en equipos de alta precisión, es un chip de instrumentación INA114, lo he visto para lecturas de todo tipo, temperatura con los lm35dz y con transductores de presión.


----------

